

Design is not Horsepoop - pascal07
http://bokardo.com/archives/design-is-not-horsepoop/

======
BerislavLopac
That's not design, that's product management.

~~~
GNelsonJ
Well as you've pointed out, the line is being blurred these days. The best
designers are those who can push the vision of the product as well as make it
look good. I find that product managers often lose vision of whats important
for the customer and get caught up in what the developers are worried about.

